# Cleaning an exhaust



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

image tags not working


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

JPC said:


> Hi guys, Ive just bought a nice new car, but the exhaust is a real eye sore, it should be chrome, but its got tar and loadsa road debris stuck to it.
> 
> Just wondered what the best method to getting it lookin as new as possible!?
> 
> ...


One of the few times I will recommend meguiars NXT metal polish :thumb: 
I got some and tried it on my Golf, excellent, then to make sure it was not just luck, I tried it on a well weathered mazda tip across the road from me, came up a treat with minimal effort. I haven't had chance to use any other as a little goes a long way.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if its caked in tar...use a rag soaked in white spirit on it before the polish


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

^^ As he said!

Smear a dollop along the tail pipe, wrap a rag round the tail pipe, grab the 2 ends and work it back and forth. Takes minutes and looks so much better for it.
You could use a tar remover first to get the worst off if you wanted to but personally I wouldn't bother.

Dave


----------



## TommyTucker (Jun 8, 2006)

I always use auto glym metal polish on mine, its very similar to autosol which is what alot of bikers use on their zausts


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

TommyTucker said:


> I always use auto glym metal polish on mine, its very similar to autosol which is what alot of bikers use on their zausts


That was what I was after (Autosol or AG) but the store was out of stock


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

cheers guys, i bought some megs NXT metal polish for it, but the stuff caked on its pretty bad. Ill have a go and post some pics! 

thankyou guys


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

JPC said:


> cheers guys, i bought some megs NXT metal polish for it, but the stuff caked on its pretty bad. Ill have a go and post some pics!
> 
> thankyou guys


Just try it!, the mazda was caked on I can tell you, less than 20 mins later it was shining like new, wipe a good amount on the tip and use the cotton cloths , one end in each hand and just move it back and forth, even done the inside of the pipe :thumb:


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

The best way Ive found is to use xxx fine wire wool, fine grade.
It shifts the most stubborn tar/baked on soot etc.
Then use the metal polish to protect and enhance the shine.
Works everytime.

Mark


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Does it have to be stainless steel to use the Megs polish?


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

deej said:


> Does it have to be stainless steel to use the Megs polish?


No, works on any metal, although you'll struggle to get a mirror finish on mild steel. It can be done, you'll just struggle to get there!

Dave


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh great, i always thought there was no hope for my standard back box so never bothered trying.

Thats great news, always felt like it was letting the car down.

Could i try a bit of wet n dry first maybe?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

well...i had a go and heres what happened.

appologies for the size of the images!:S

before:


















After:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

wow theyre extremely good results!

Did you just use the Megs metal polish?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

combination of both white spirit and metal polish. im happy with it! although, i i couldnt get some of the carbon off the edges of the end of it but it looks good enough now.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Great turnaround. Looks like a new exhaust.

Well Done:thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Excellent effort mate:thumb: Looks spankin new!


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Excellent work, hard to believe it's the same lump of metal!

Dave


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Big turnaround there!

I've just bought myself a second hand backbox off Ebay so gonna give it a good clean with the NXT metal polysh when it arrives.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

make sure uve got plenty of white spirit n all, got thro a lot of the muck!


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

I always use Autosol as thats what I've used on my motorbikes down-pipes for years.

I restored an entire bike zorst with it too. before, after


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

lookin good m8


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

very very good mate


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

JPC said:


> make sure uve got plenty of white spirit n all, got thro a lot of the muck!


I thought you only wanted do do the tips  I'm not surprised at the results they are good and that was the results I got when I done mine and the nieghbours, glad you got it sorted though.
How long did it take?


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Another cheap option, which I was recommended by Milltek was to use Silvo with wadding. It works well on their stainless steel exhuasts and the stuff only costs a couple of quid.:thumb: 








The wadding is impregnated with silvo cleaner and work it over the exhaust for a minute or so then buff off with a mf cloth. Worth mentioning that this product wont remove tar spots (for which I use AG Tar remover prior).


----------



## RAJVK (Jun 6, 2006)

looks great mate. By any chance did it sound crisperr. I did my friends back box the other day and he thought I had repacked it, but it was just the gases coming out more easily etc as it was now clean


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RAJVK said:


> looks great mate. By any chance did it sound crisperr. I did my friends back box the other day and he thought I had repacked it, but it was just the gases coming out more easily etc as it was now clean


I notice my car runs quieter after it has been washed


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ive not noticed much of a difference in terms of sound, but ive only had the car a week so its all new to me anyways.

and it took me about an 90mins from taking it off to puting back on avanti


----------

